
Mayo study finds Electronic Health Records less user-friendly than Excel - pwg
https://www.slashgear.com/mayo-study-finds-electronic-health-records-less-user-friendly-than-excel-09602694/
======
monkeydreams
EMRs have baked-in technical debt, inefficient workflows which resist attempts
to "localise" them (I'm looking at you Epic) and a web of technical inter-
dependencies which result in issues strange, intermittent and unreplicatable.

Excel solves existing problems quickly and is famously flexible.

However - EMRs are rigid because they need to be safe and secure. You
shouldn't have the Excel flexibility in (for instance) pharmacy and dosing,
for instance.

I expect that new flavours of EMRs will arrive in the next 10 years or so with
more flexible workflows that incorporate the current safeguards but wrap that
iron fist in a pleasingly soft glove.

------
sithadmin
This is an inane comparison. Excel doesn't scale nor provide the features than
an EHR system does, let alone meet various regulatory and audit requirements.

~~~
pkaye
They are just ranking various products on an "user friendly" scale. Google
search was at the top. It doesn't mean Excel is being used like an EHR system.

------
rdiddly
Lots of databases much more secure than Excel are less user-friendly than
Excel. That's a feature, not a bug.

------
neonate
Everything is less user-friendly than Excel.

